# Just curious if I have a Doxie-Pin



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

I am having a hard time seeing the dachshund in Joey...and I'm also having a hard time seeing all of the min pin. From these pictures...can you tell better than I what he is?

Yea...slow day here in Comayagua Honduras (Air Force "deployment")

Thanks in advance...and I will probably frequent this site more often now that I've found it. Cheers.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Haha, looks like a genuine Doxie-Pin to me. Lol. I see both plainly.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Definitely looks that way to me. Cute little guy!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

That is one dox pin mix if I've ever seen one. Perhaps you need glasses? (hehe jk)


----------



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you trump and k9...he is a cute fellow. Adopted from SNIPSA (spray, neuter, inject, protect of San Antonio) after I returned from Iraq in '07, 

He is too tall and his snout is too short. The only thing I see that resembles a Dach is the body being kind of long. Comparing him to the below dach (from wikipedia)...I dunno. I've also never seen a min pin in real life.

And wow...you all seeing it right off the bat. My bud has two dach's and granted...they were the smaller dach breeds....but man...they were looong, short and had long snouts.

Think I do need glasses. 

Oh...and thanks for at least verifying that he is a Doxie-Pin so when people ask I don't have to look at them stupidly.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

I have two min pins and yeah it definitely looks like there's pin in there. There's two pins in my sig plus a TON of pics on webshots of my guys if you want to see more minpin pics. Glad he found a good home with you 

Maybe it could be a bit Corgi as well? I don't know...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

He is too cute.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mixed breeds don't nessisarily get pieces parts from each parent insted they usually get an inbetween of all the traits. although this isn't always so.


----------



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

myminpins said:


> I have two min pins and yeah it definitely looks like there's pin in there. There's two pins in my sig plus a TON of pics on webshots of my guys if you want to see more minpin pics. Glad he found a good home with you
> 
> Maybe it could be a bit Corgi as well? I don't know...


I was looking at your site...you have some cute cats and dogs. Are they all yours? Never heard of a Corgi...but after looking on the web I can see it a bit in the face. I guess I'll be sticking with the Doxie-Pin. 

I posted some more pictures of him in the Dog Pictures area.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

His face and feet look like a min pin, his body like a dachshund. He kinda looks like a shorter, longer min pin to me . . which would be the dachshund influence


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

jjkusaf said:


> Thank you trump and k9...he is a cute fellow. Adopted from SNIPSA (spray, neuter, inject, protect of San Antonio) after I returned from Iraq in '07,
> 
> He is too tall and his snout is too short. The only thing I see that resembles a Dach is the body being kind of long. Comparing him to the below dach (from wikipedia)...I dunno. I've also never seen a min pin in real life.
> 
> ...


No, I don't see Min Pin from that angle at all. Doxies with the black-tan markings are pretty common. That head is ALL Doxie as is the body and neck structure.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL csh, that's because the OP was comparing her dog (pictured in the first post) with the Dachshund she found on Wikipedia (pictured in the later post you replied to). I can definitely see both Doxie and Min Pin traits in the OP's dog in the first post.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

DOH


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

At first I read it and was like how does she see all doxy in the head . . . then I realized which pic you were referring too


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

K9companions said:


> Haha, looks like a genuine Doxie-Pin to me. Lol. I see both plainly.


ITA However, that one pic on the left looks like a little Corgi mixed in too. LOL

Whatever he is, he is very cute.


----------



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

pamperedpups said:


> LOL csh, that's because the OP was comparing her dog (pictured in the first post) with the Dachshund she found on Wikipedia (pictured in the later post you replied to). I can definitely see both Doxie and Min Pin traits in the OP's dog in the first post.


I'm a he. 

So...what would you call a Doxie-Pin w/ Corgi

I've heard that Joey has gotten fatter since I left him. When I get back to the states this Friday...what would you all recommend I do to get him into shape. Apparently, he has been eating a lot of my friends Basset and Beagles dog food. Unfortunately for him, I will be living in an apartment so he stays in doors while I'm at work...however I will have three weeks at home to whip him into shape.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow I would say that Doxi x minpin is right on the money.....he looks half way between the two


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Patt said:


> ITA However, that one pic on the left looks like a little Corgi mixed in too. LOL
> 
> Whatever he is, he is very cute.


Well now that I look back on it, myself, I could see Corgi or maybe even a Chihuaha mixture.


----------



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

So I have a Doxchihcorgpin?  Poor Joey...going to keep that information from him...and just tell him that he is a Doxie-Pin.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

jjkusaf said:


> So I have a Doxchihcorgpin?  Poor Joey...going to keep that information from him...and just tell him that he is a Doxie-Pin.



Hehe, I think that would be best, 'less he have an identity crises....


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

jjkusaf said:


> I'm a he.
> 
> So...what would you call a Doxie-Pin w/ Corgi
> 
> I've heard that Joey has gotten fatter since I left him. When I get back to the states this Friday...what would you all recommend I do to get him into shape. Apparently, he has been eating a lot of my friends Basset and Beagles dog food. Unfortunately for him, I will be living in an apartment so he stays in doors while I'm at work...however I will have three weeks at home to whip him into shape.


Aww too bad he gained weight, and that is not good for a long backed dog. 

I would ask what they have been feeding, the amount and how many times a day he's fed. I suggest a good quality food, less of it (feed twice a day) and plenty of exercise. When cutting back on the food you can add fillers like green beans (NO salt) or carrots. Be careful with the carrots though b/c of the sugar content. Don't try to do everything at once as it might stress him out plus upsetting his stomach. NO treats.... Slowly work into the a new feeding schedule and exercise. 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

"I suggest a good quality food, less of it (feed twice a day) and plenty of exercise. When cutting back on the food you can add fillers like green beans (NO salt) or carrots. Be careful with the carrots though b/c of the sugar content. Don't try to do everything at once as it might stress him out plus upsetting his stomach."

Excellent advice. I suggest you check out http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com for more information on quality dog foods. (I bet you'll be surprised!)


"NO treats"

Actually, you can deduct what you feed in treats from the daily ration even if your dog is on a diet. This is especially important if you are training with treats (which don't have to be yucky, poor quality things; you can always give cheeses, cooked meats, etc.). Some dogs just won't work as well for their kibble.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> "NO treats"
> 
> Actually, you can deduct what you feed in treats from the daily ration even if your dog is on a diet. This is especially important if you are training with treats (which don't have to be yucky, poor quality things; you can always give cheeses, cooked meats, etc.). Some dogs just won't work as well for their kibble.


You're right! Thanks for correcting that. I was too busy of thinking of ways for him to lose weight...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I can totally see both in him...he's a cutie!!!


----------



## jjkusaf (Jan 3, 2009)

@pamperedpups - Wow...thanks for that link. Been spending the last 20 minutes looking at it. I use to feed him Iams (vet recommended)...but after looking at that link he will no longer eat that. Think I will slowly, over the week I get him back, transition him to Innova EVO (Small bites). Now, for the cheese and meat as treats...can that be just whatever you put on your sandwich? I know he loves...or at least he inhaled colby jack.

Funny, I am starting to miss him now more than I have the past months.

@ Everyone - Thanks again for all the help and kind words...man...I can not wait until Friday gets here!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I feed Innova or Wellness brands. There is a lot of high quality food to choose from. Here's a couple more sites for you to check out www.dogaware.com and http://www.dogfoodproject.com/

Friday will be a very exciting day, I'm thrilled for you and Joey.


----------



## joders1980 (Jan 31, 2009)

This is Otis. He is my 8 year old Doxie-Pin. He has traits of both the Min Pin and the Doxie, but not to the extreme of each breed. He is taller than a Doxie, but longer than a Min Pin. His nose is shorter than the Doxies, but sturdier than the Min Pin. I would definatley say that you have a Doxie-Pin also. Putting him on a 'diet' dog food and exercising him regulary will help him lose the extra pounds.


----------



## chauncey (Dec 5, 2009)

*Do we have a Doxie-Pin? If not what is he?*

Chauncey's Story:
We found this cute dog on the street when we went jogging and he started running with us, we looked around and knocked on doors to find his owners. 

Finally we took him to the dog pound but we told them that if the owner didn't claim him in 5 days we would love to keep him. 5 days and $38 dollars later he is ours. 

:: Stats ::
- Already Very Well Potty Trained
- Quiet with an occasional high pitch bark
- Weight: 11 pounds
- Loves to go under the sheets when he is sleepy
- Somewhat obedient
- Loves to howl when we encourage him.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Please start a new thread for Chauncey, this one was dead 11 months ago


----------

